# Smoked Meatloaf Fatty



## gbrubq (Feb 11, 2013)

After all the mouth watering Qview and other suggestions here on the forums I decided to give it a try and smoke a pepper bacon stuffed meatloaf that is bacon-weave wrapped. Also found a nice glaze recipe that was very good as well.

Meatloaf:

3.5 pounds of ground chuck
1.5 pound of ground pork sausage
1 medium chopped onion
1 28oz. can Italian seasoned chopped tomatoes
4 eggs
Crushed Saltine crackers
1/4 c Worcestershire Sauce
1/4 c low sodium soy sauce
2 tsp rosemary
1 tsp dried thyme
2 tsp Dijon mustard
6 cloves garlic crushed
1 12 oz package of pepper bacon (inside)
1 16 oz package thick sliced maple bacon (weave wrap)
Brown sugar glaze:

1/2 c ketchup or chili sauce
1/4 c light or dark brown sugar or more to get consistency you are happy with
1/4 c cider or white vinegar
Mix meatloaf ingredients in large bowl and set aside in refrigerator.

Pre-cook 12 oz of peppered bacon, I prefer to cook the bacon slices then chop and/or crumble the bacon that is going to be rolled up in the middle of the meatloaf.

Prepare the bacon weave from the thick sliced bacon and then spread out the meatloaf mix on the square of bacon weave so that you have about an inch thickness of meatloaf mix. I had some leftover meatloaf mix that ended up as meatloaf patties that I placed in the freezer for another day. Place the chopped / crumbled bacon on top of the meatloaf mix and roll up. Now apply glaze and I kept part of the glaze for another application during the smoking around the second hour. I wrapped it in foil after reaching about 165 F and let it rest about 30 minutes.

Here are pics of what I ended up with both pre and post smoker with mesquite smoke for 3 hrs and about 4.5 hrs cook time at 210 F.













fattysmokedpresmokeproduct.jpg



__ gbrubq
__ Feb 11, 2013





  Fatty all rolled up and glazed.













fattysmokedpresmokeproduct1.jpg



__ gbrubq
__ Feb 11, 2013





  another view













fattysmokedinsmoke.jpg



__ gbrubq
__ Feb 11, 2013





  about the second hour before applying the second coat of glaze













fattysmokedinsmoke1.jpg



__ gbrubq
__ Feb 11, 2013






and the end product...













fattysmokedendproduct2.jpg



__ gbrubq
__ Feb 11, 2013


















fattysmokedendproduct1.jpg



__ gbrubq
__ Feb 11, 2013






Nice smoke ring and it was delicious and from the wife and friends comments I will be doing the meatloaf from now on! Going to be doing another one with a different stuffing can't wait.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I bet you will be making several more fatties in the future!  Good job


----------



## gbrubq (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, yes, there are so many ways to go with fillings and such and I just enjoy smoking and grilling so much that I will be posting variations on this soon!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

gbrubq said:


> Thanks, yes, there are so many ways to go with fillings and such and I just enjoy smoking and grilling so much that I will be posting variations on this soon!


Good deal! Looking forward to more fatty posts  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My favorite is a pizza fatty


----------



## jp61 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks good! Nothin' like a smokin' hot fatty!


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

This looks great. I was thinking of adding either garlic cheddar mashed potatoes, mashed potatoes and gravy, or potatoes au gratin to my meatloaf fatty.


----------



## gbrubq (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, going to be putting together a pizza fatty next.


----------



## squirrel (Feb 26, 2013)

Your recipe sounds fantastic. I love the idea of meat loaf wrapped in bacon. That's got to make for one fantastic meal and leftover meat loaf sammies are to die for! Great job and thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## gbrubq (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, appreciate the feedback, yes it is dangerously delicious!


----------

